# Didn't quit.



## Hunteradams (Dec 23, 2014)

Took y'all's advice did some scouting and found a few. Had a couple of good hunts.

This is why I go.










Even got my partner's old man out there to show us how it's done.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 23, 2014)

Happy for you! But jealous I was not in the middle of it with you. Congratulation on a great hunt.


----------



## mattech (Dec 23, 2014)

Good deal


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 23, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Barroll (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice ring necks!!!


----------



## bowtechrulez (Dec 23, 2014)

Jam up! Congrats and happy holidays!


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 23, 2014)

*ga*

Ga.......


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 23, 2014)

Ga. Come on now...


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 23, 2014)

nice stack of ducks


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 23, 2014)

Good Job


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 23, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 23, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 23, 2014)

Animal slayer said:


> Ga.......



Skeeter Branch


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow they let u bring ur own boats to hahaha nice pics


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 23, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 23, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Skeeter Branch



Nice string of ducks for sure. Looks like I just found my new spot.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Skeeter Branch



Maybe you and I can plan a trip back to there. We will call ahead to make sure they release the species we want.......


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 24, 2014)

QuackAddict said:


> Ga. Come on now...



Some people do kill strings of birds like that in GA. It is like real estate... Location location location!


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 24, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Some people do kill strings of birds like that in GA. It is like real estate... Location location location!



Yes and that location is usually private ground.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 24, 2014)

QuackAddict said:


> Yes and that location is usually private ground.


or the open ocean.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 24, 2014)

QuackAddict said:


> Yes and that location is usually private ground.


not many ppl run mud boats on private ground!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 24, 2014)

What part of Florida were you hunting in?


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 24, 2014)

Not Florida, will be there next month.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 24, 2014)

QuackAddict said:


> Yes and that location is usually private ground.



Well you can't hate on them for that!


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 24, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Well you can't hate on them for that!



Not hating.  Just very impressed his scouting worked out so well on public water.  Glad he didn't quit.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 24, 2014)

QuackAddict said:


> Not hating.  Just very impressed his scouting worked out so well on public water.  Glad he didn't quit.



I am pretty sure he never intended to quit.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 24, 2014)

QuackAddict said:


>


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 24, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


>


----------

